# ncftp with proxy?

## pi-cubic

hi,

my problem:

i am behind a proxy server and i don't have a public ip address. the only way to get out is either via ssh (i have an outside box wich allows almost everything) or via proxy (http://proxy.informatik.xxxxx.de)

how do i setup ncftp to work with this proxy? i could of course open a ssh-tunnel for each specific ftp-connection, but this is unefficient. how do i configure my ~/.ncftp/firewall file that it simply uses the proxy server? 

greez,

pi-cubiq

----------

## fleed

Isn't the information in ~/.ncftp/firewall enough? It's more like a man page than a config file! Maybe you haven't had a look there yet, try looking there and editing the file.

Also, you mention the proxy is http://whatever. NcFTP's firewall file makes it clear that it doesn't support HTTP -> FTP proxies. I think if your proxy is http based then you might not be able to use ncftp. Do you know the proxy program that's being used?

----------

## pi-cubic

the proxy should be squid.

i also tried to use our socks proxy (it's a socks5 w/o username and pw), but i couldn't manage it either. i was able to view the directory structure with konqueror displayed as html page: no modification possible!

----------

## fleed

If the proxy is squid then you can't use ncftp with it (as ~/.ncftp/firewall makes clear). Also, since there's no metion of socks either there or on www.ncftp.com, I'd assume it doesn't support socks. 

You might need to use a socks wrapper, emerge -s socks points towards tsocks.

----------

## mog

how can I load tsocks at startup so that it socksifies the entire system without having to change to bourne shell? I successfully can tsocksify some app but not the entire system which is very anoying.

----------

